# Discussion: time frame limit on focus group topics



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

May I suggest (and yes you can rag on me if you want as I don't mind much....) that we have a prompt time frame on deciding on a result of a focus group topic discussion?

eg....discussions that are "recommendations" have a weeks of debate and the focus group then has a vote on the outcome then moves onto the next agenda item...

Im afraid that we will have too many dicussions going on for too long a period and that some will become just waffle threads with lots of opinions and that may or may not contribute constructively to the original thread topic....

Once the topic has a satisfactory outcome the mods agree to disagree etc and LOCK it.

my 2 cents if you guys want it ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep read,,,,,

yep,,,full retard has now been accomplished


----------

